
JavaScript Test-Runners Benchmark: A comparison of the most popular test-runners - vitalets
https://medium.com/dailyjs/javascript-test-runners-benchmark-3a78d4117b4
======
karboosx
Speed of test-runners is important, but in my opinion can't be top priority.
Far more important is better flexibility of writing tests and bigger asserting
tools. Thanks to that, you can write more test and coverage more code.

~~~
vitalets
I agree. We should consider several criterias. The speed becomes more
important for huge number of tests when execution time starts to annoy
developers.

